# I'm Lost, Need Advice on This Please



## fire228 (Nov 7, 2008)

My wife and I have been together for 5 years, married for 2 years and have a 14 month old son together. I found out about 10-11 days ago that she cheated on me with a guy at a party. It wasnt sex and didnt go any further than kissing and I know this because her story, his story and a few people at the party, the stories are all the same.
With that said, cheating is cheating in my eyes, no matter if its sex or making out, its just wrong especially when you have a family at home who love and care about you.

Now that thr truth has come out about what happened it has been a very very hard past week for me. Not knowing to leave or stay, forgive and work through it.

Last night my wife asks me to get away from work this weekend so me and her can have a short 2-3 day vacation away from family and friends so we can talk about things and try to see if there are still feelings there and if this relationship can work or if we should move on with our individual lives.

So what do you all think?
Should I take this trip to see if it is a new start for better things to come down the road?
Do I say forget it, she cheated and its over?
Is it to early to try and start building that relationship back?

Any info please.....


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

She is asking for a chance for the two of you to sort things out. Take her up on the time away. You owe that much to your marriage and child. If you just walk away without even trying you may regret it the rest of your life. What she did was wrong but swallow your pride and see if things are salvageable. Marriages have come back from situations much worse than yours. Be aware this will likely take time and you will not come back from the weekend away with everything solved. Good luck.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

if you want your marriage bad enough you can sort it.
i think you definately need time to talk. 
nothing is to early, but its what is best for you.

rome wasnt built in a day.#
brick by brick.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd say it's way too early to call it quits...I'd take her up on getting away and as Amp and Justean have said, give yourself time to deal with these emotions. If your wife is truly remorseful and wants to make things work, it will get easier over time especially if she works on earning back your trust & putting some boundaries in place...if alcohol was involved, she should already be agreeable to not put herself in these situations. The main thing is that she is being honest (from what you have found) and people do make mistakes...even big ones...time will help you decide if you can forgive and move on...it's too fresh right now.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Take it with an open mind.

draconis


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

Go for the weekend. She is obviously calling out to you!
Can i ask how you found out about it? Did she tell you? or did you hear it through the grapevine? 
I personally do not think it is too early to start building that relationship back. Nip it in the bud so to speak!
You need to find out why she felt compelled to do what she did, then take it from there.
Good luck!!


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

Did you take the weekend? What happened?


----------

